# ACC top 10



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Derrick Favors
2. Solomon Alabi
3. Al Farouq Aminu
4. John Henson
5. Ed Davis
6. Trevor Booker
7. Chris Singleton 
8. Rakim Sanders
9. Kyle Singler
10. Gani Lawal

Another easy number 1 but the interesting thing here is 2 through 5 is all those guys will probably end up lottery picks and actually if you look at my top 10 overall I had rated them in a different order meaning they are very close and it kind of depends on Positional need

My first real SLEEPER here ... Rakim Sanders is a terrific athlete who looks to become a shut down defender down the line and his jump shot is rapidly improving
This guy has some to go but he is pretty young for a Jr and has a pro style game ... just really needs to work on midrange more than anything as even his 3pt shot looks good but just doesnt have much besides that and dunks (Jason Richardson???)


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Not on the Ed Davis hype train, eh?

Favors has an outside chance to be #1 overall depending on the lottery and his performance.

I like Kyle Singler as a stretch 4 off the bench that can float to the 3 and 5 depending on matchups. I think he will be a better peo than projected.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ehh 2 through 5 are interchangeable
I do like Davis I like Aminu, Henson and Alabi as well
Alabi hasnt proven much but he is one guy that I think can actually live up to his potential unlike some similar players in years past


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Derrick Strickland will be in the top 10 when all is said and done. Snaer up at FSU will also prove to be an effective freshman. As far as talent, I have said it before Henson has more talent than most, and I could even go as far as saying he's more naturally gifted than Favors.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Solomon is going to be a terrific NBA player. If you gave me the choice between him and Thabeet for the next 10 years on my NBA team I'm taking Alabi. He has so much offensive potential, he has great natural ability and feel for the game offensively on top of what is already an NBA ready defensive game. He can't pass out of the post to save his life yet, but he can score against anybody. He needs to stay out of foul trouble and work on his stamina a bit, but he has all the tools to be a go to post guy at any level. That, and he's going to be the ACC DPOY this year as a sophomore. 

Love Trevor Booker too, have liked him a lot throughout his Clemson career. 

Good call on Rakim Sanders, you're right he's an absolute freak of an athlete. 

Not sold on Singleton, he was great for FSU defensively last year but way behind where I thought he'd be offensively. Started at the 3, but can't dribble the ball through traffic to save his life. Can't slash, no post game, he's essentially a 6'10'' shooter who's not that great of a shooter. Now of course he was a true freshman playing on a good team and I expect him to take on a bigger role this year with Toney Douglas gone, but he needs to improve virtually every aspect of his game significantly for me to want to use a 1st round pick on him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Iman Shumpert is a better prospect than Chris Singleton.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

updating the list just to give you sense of how close I feel it is dont worry I wont keep doing this

1. Derrick Favors

2. Ed Davis
3. John Henson
4. Solomon Alabi
5. Al Farouq Aminu

and Booker is right there too... so ya itll be interesting which of these 4 guys emerge and which dont live up to the hype


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You also didnt put Greveis Vasquez on here.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> Iman Shumpert is a better prospect than Chris Singleton.


I agree, good call on Shumpert I forgot about him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

After Favors, this list needs to be pretty much redone.

And HB, yet another ridiculous call on a UNC boy, this time Strickland.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ish Smith is the best point guard in the ACC and I was wrong on the Strickland call. He didnt pan out as I thought he would.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Who is Derrick Strickland any way. I haven't seen any pro prospects by that name


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> ... on the Strickland call. He didnt pan out as I thought he would.


You think he'll ever get a shot with the guards that are coming in next year? Surely he'll still be the first or second guard off the bench, right?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Roy will play him, dont know what role though. If I were him, I'd be working on my mid-range game this off season.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Larry Drew going to bail?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol to where? I am not even sure Drew was better than Frasor and Thomas.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Favors
Davis
Alabi
Henson
Lawal
Aminu (see cpaw's 'why i'm not excited about this class' thread for my thoughts on him in the league)
Singler
Singleton
Delaney
Booker


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol to where? I am not even sure Drew was better than Frasor and Thomas.


to the West Coast...

*Larry Drew would transfer is season ended today*


> Now reliable sources close to the situation tell Buster that if TarHeel point guard Larry Drew II were to "make a decision today" he would transfer out of Chapel Hill and head back home to the West Coast, with either UCLA or USC being likely possible destinations.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Drew can go, it saves us a lot of grief as far as playing time goes. He is just not a great fit in Roy's system.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dexter, Marshall, and Bullock. Who am I missing? Isn't that it? If it is, let me tell you, 3 guards is nerve-racking. Doesn't matter how good the 2 starters are.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Not to mention Marshall is rated extremely similar to Drew was and is going to be a flippin true freshman next year. Not even Felton and Lawson were quite there as true freshmen and they were phenoms.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well Strickland's a scorer trying to pass off as a point guard, Marshall is a distributor. He's just not an athletic guy per se, I wonder if the fast break will suffer. Shame Drew is thinking of leaving though, his speed off the bench would have helped.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Drew can go, it saves us a lot of grief as far as playing time goes. He is just not a great fit in Roy's system.


Saw this from today...



> *UNC_Bball Latest*: RT @evan27514 By the way, Larry Drew today denied the ridiculous unnamed-source report that he planned to


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not much incentive for someone to admit they plan to transfer. I don't see what you'd gain from it.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> Favors
> Davis
> Alabi
> Henson
> ...


Aminu doesnt really have a position but he gets it done, just because he isnt your prototypical NBA forward doesnt mean he can suceed, dont forget Shawn Marion..

Anyway here is my list

1. Derrick Favors
2. Ed Davis
3. Al Farouq Aminu
4. Solomon Alabi
5. Gani Lawal
6. John Henson
7. Sylven Landesberg
8. Malcolm Delaney
9. Chris Singleton
10. Kyle Singler


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm not sure why Aminu is not just considered a PF. He is about the same size as Ed Davis. He should be able to rebound and defend his position. Will give opponents fits as a pick and roll defender.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

SheriffKilla said:


> 1. Derrick Favors
> 2. Solomon Alabi
> 3. Al Farouq Aminu
> 4. John Henson
> ...


1. Derrick Favors - 1st player drafted from ACC.
2. Solomon Alabi - 7th player drafted from ACC, I overrated him a bit but he really hurt himself in the pre-draft workouts more than anything.
3. Al Farouq Aminu - 2nd played drafted from ACC.
4. John Henson - was a bit disappointing as a fresh but still has plenty potential.
5. Ed Davis - 3rd played drafted from ACC
6. Trevor Booker - 4th player drafted from ACC.
7. Chris Singleton - Back for another season, still didn't develop as well as I hoped. 
8. Rakim Sanders - Was way off on this one. Tried to look smart but this guy was injured in the start of the season and looked pedestrian after he came back.
9. Kyle Singler - Back for SR season but the ranking seems about right to me.
10. Gani Lawal - 6th player drafted from ACC.

Players I missed: I was pretty on point here but Greivis Vasquez had a terrific senior season and ended up the 5th player drafted in the ACC.


----------

